# first time here And I have question



## adam321 (Sep 13, 2015)

Hello Everyone,

Thanks for having me in the forum. Reliable Construction And Plumbing, in South Florida and I want to ask you guys how much you think I need to charge to Replace these product Insinkerator SS-200-35 Commercial Garbage Disposer - 2 hp, 3 Phase I am licensed plumber in Florida and this is the first time I am going to replace this garbage disposal I need your help how much you think it's fair to charge for this unit in a restaurant and I have to take the old one and install the new one drain and water line is already installed everything is ready only replace the new one I appreciate it if someone let me know thanks.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

You sir have a lot of breath! One single sentence and a period!


I would charge 7$ in labor because that's the going rate for black market plumbing. You can always ask an eggroll plate in return for your hard work. Or even better they may tell you the recipe for the famous butter chicken recipe!


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

Up here in the north-land we have freeze proof disposals.

Now I myself never mess with them but the folks that do charge in the thousands.

There filled with some sort of antifreeze and a small nuclear device.
It gets Really Cold up here.

What do they use down there?


----------



## adam321 (Sep 13, 2015)

Tango you help me a lot thank you.


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/.

The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession)

Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, yrs in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field.

This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is.

We look forward to your valuable input.


----------



## PlumbdogTim (Apr 9, 2018)

If you are working for yourself you have to think of yourself as a salesman and installer. The salesman gets paid commission on the sale. You just have to decide what the salesman's commission rate is. 
The installer gets paid for his time. What do you think the installers time is worth? 

You put those numbers together and there is your price.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

1397 pesos.


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

English is 2nd Language, but that is because He is from ISRAEL,
NOT HISPANIC ! !


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

250.61 Shekels


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Also, please tell your cousins I said thanks for making those great noga deburring blades. I use them for reaming copper pipe, and just about anything else with sharp edges.


----------

